
Books on Dogs - whatami
https://fivebooks.com/best-books/dogs-jose-castello/
======
masonic
Book links silently reroute to Amazon affiliate links (tag=fivebooks001-20) in
violation of Amazon's own rules.

~~~
anateus
They identify themselves as an Amazon affiliate pretty clearly on the bottom
of the page, but I guess they don't know the rule forbidding
redirection/shortening :/

